# Merry Christmas!



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'd just like to wish everyone a "Merry *insert name of your religion's celebration* here.


----------



## The Shape (Apr 14, 2004)

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Our "Mattress Ticking Man" (or MTM, for short) would like to show you the mess we made:


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Merry Christmas everyone! 

~~Bill~~


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all. Stay Safe!


----------

